# Extra Special Ending of Digby's event



## Prizm (Jun 10, 2018)

Since I did not reach completion of the event by one Queen Bumblecube, I only get the normal ending. What does the "Extra Special Ending" holds then?


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 10, 2018)

Wait... there's an ending even if you don't finish?

Special ending is the animals watching an art movie from the tree screen.


----------



## Prizm (Jun 10, 2018)

Well, it only shows that Digby thanks you for letting him stay at your own campsite, ask you to hand over the bees so he can raise them, and he pay you for it depending how many bees (probably) you have caught. Then he says he might come back. I can only assume these are also in the special end.


----------



## Vonny (Jun 10, 2018)

I assume this is what you mean (A cutscene that triggers as soon as you complete an event) I’ve been lucky enough to finish every flower event and have screenshots of each.


----------

